# Wire Crates - Is there one thats better than others ?



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

I am in the market for a wire crate but it seems like everything I have looked at is cheaply made. Is there a quality wire crate out there ?


----------



## Linda4008 (Nov 17, 2015)

Only if you can find a older one. They used to be made well. The new ones seem to be cheaply made.


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

You are right. 
There used to be company, Kennel-Aire (?) I think that's the name, that made very nice wire crates but they are no longer in business. 
Trying to find a used one is probably not a viable solution. I'll keep trying though.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Advertise for used Kennel-Aire here on RTF and if the bottoms are bad go to a HVAC shop who can form weld galvanized metal and they can either fix or fabricate new ones. Check your own club members for used ones. They were made in Minnesota so they tend to still be in the Upper Midwest altho sold nationwide. Cost more even than. Wait long enough and scarf them up when we or all our dogs croak.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

I like the precision crates best. Have had a couple for quite a few years and just bought 2 more.


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

My local ASPCA has stacks of wire crates. Just asked for a donation. Maybe check with your local ASPCA they might have some older models.


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I will try the local SPCA and I will also check out the Precision crates.

Alan


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Precision are well made and have a rubberized plastic pan. Don't get one with hard plastic pan as the crack easily.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Kennel Aires were the best. I've bought some recently on Craig's list. I do a search for within my area. It's about all I use. Midwest is the other I like


----------

